# Easy PTO Quick Connect



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

Any thoughts?

https://tractorptolink.com/?v=7516fd43adaa


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I really, really like the idea. Have often thought about (more literally cussed) that there must be an easier way, especially when hooking up a CV joint on a shaft that hadn't been used for a while. Like my 1000 RPM 2615 Bush Hog shredder.

But, I have to wonder what happens with this gizmo if you hit something, like a stump when shredding, that slows the implement down while the tractor's pto shaft is running. Isn't there a risk that this coupling would come off?

Ralph


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Looks like a lock pin drops in once it latches.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

You still have to turn the pto by hand to get the lock pin in. Probably works fine for small equipment, would not want to use it with the 2615.

The other problem will be with equal angle ptos since you are changing the distance between the hitch pin and the end of this new hub by about three inches.

You may also need to shorten pto shafts on some equipment or the shaft may bottom out.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That site doesn't like iPad with Adblock....


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Looks like it will make the drive shaft shorter when hooked up and could cause a problem.

Also looks like a place for play to develop after use.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I will let somebody else test it. I run small equipment but a `7' field chopper is still enough of a flywheel to throw the shaft around for awhile if it got loose. A wire brush in the spring does help with the cussing, but it doesn't eliminate it.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I guess I don't see how it makes it that much easier to hook up.

Nothing more fun than trying to get that pto shaft to slide out and hook up when its -20 and the grease inside is stiff.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks like a potential problem, not really a solution. The video does not show how easy it comes off either.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Keep your splines and PTO shafts greased and you don’t have any issues. Plus kind of pricey.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

slowzuki said:


> Looks like a lock pin drops in once it latches.


I watched it a couple of times and finally saw the pin. But I still think there might be a problem if you scalped some ground while shredding. I would think that pin would shear.

Ralph


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Poor alternative to existing solutions to the problem. Either free rotation drivelines like New Holland uses on their round balers or an over-running clutch on the implement end of the PTO will do the same as this deal with out the risk. Any kind of an adapter on the tractor PTO stub increases the chance of snapping the stub off. I drilled a $250 post hole to learn that lesson. Plus there will be more driveline vibration.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Also as this a hay forum we all cut/ bale hay.I see a potential problem of hay catching and wrapping around it as it's not covered.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I think I will just stick to keeping everything clean and greased. Seems to be cheaper and easier. Watching the 48 sec. video of that farmer wannabe, it did not look any easier than 99% of the pto shafts I have to hook up now.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

The only pto shafts I ever have trouble with is the CV ones. I think mainly due to the weight I don't have them lifted high enough to slide onto the shaft. That system would be a disaster with a CV system...


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 11, 2014)

Gearclash said:


> Any kind of an adapter on the tractor PTO stub increases the chance of snapping the stub off.


This was my thought as well; shorter the distance between the u-joint and the tractor, the better.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Once I get the splines lined up, I have never had a problem hooking up the PTO shaft. As others have noted, a little grease goes a long way. I spend more time trying to get the implement lined up with the 3-point hitch.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

One of those spring loaded tool assist lanyards used on assembly lines with a hook to grab the pto would sure help on big cv drivelines. Maybe keep it positioned while you stick a bar in the yoke to get it turned.

The safety folks wouldn't like this but I removed all the pto guards off my tractors. I physically could not reach in under the fixed ones to depress the button and line up the splines.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I agree alot of my equipment is senastive to proper shaft length.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Good grief I'm as amateur as they come but don't have any problems hooking up the pto. Keep it clean and greased with a light oil and it MIGHT take me 10 seconds to connect.


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm waiting for the day we just plug in a DC cord!!


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I've made enough bad decisions think I'll pass on this one.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

slowzuki said:


> (snip)
> 
> The safety folks wouldn't like this but I removed all the pto guards off my tractors. I physically could not reach in under the fixed ones to depress the button and line up the splines.


Yeah, me too... the old 6600 Ford's shield "pinned on" with a lynch pin, but I guess they figured that was too easy to remove them and leave them off, so the 5610s that replaced it had hinged guards bolted to the PTO housing, with some sort of "flip pin" to allow you to flip it up "out of the way" (which WASN'T out of the way enough...)

Pulled four bolts and tossed the thing in the back of the shop at the floor of the spare parts wall shelving... been there ever since...

I prefer to have good working PTO shaft guards/tubes (unfortunately some of our stuff had steel PTO shaft guards and tubes and those are a nightmare when they get dented, so some of them have been taken off and tossed. Personally I don't get close enough to the tractor shaft to worry about getting into it...

Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

krone.1 said:


> I'm waiting for the day we just plug in a DC cord!!


Yeah, the "Electrall" was definitely ahead of its time...

Later! OL J R


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

My two big concerns are post hole diggers and augers - both often run while the person is right there. I've looked into a hydraulic drive auger which adds the benefit of reverse too but haven't pull trigger.

I don't currently have a pto driven auger but I'm pretty careful at friends grain bin site. I've yelled at him for picking bits out of the swing away hopper with his fingers while it's running. The flighting was knocking his hand as he fished around.



luke strawwalker said:


> Personally I don't get close enough to the tractor shaft to worry about getting into it...
> 
> Later! OL J R


----------



## Idaho Hay (Oct 14, 2016)

In my experience, hooking the PTO up is typically a whole lot easier than hooking up a 3 point hitch. The only gripe I've ever had with hooking up PTO shafts is what my hands typically look like when I'm done man handling one that the U joints have been over greased on...Now who can I blame for that :huh:... but this thing won't help that problem.

I'm all for gadgets that save time and effort, but it seems to me that this one is for people that are newbies or not very mechanical. I have a neighbor that's fairly new to the whole farming thing, and he told me one time, with embarrassment, that he spent an hour and a half trying to hook up a post hole digger to his tractor (both of which were mostly new). Well... I guess we all have to start somewhere.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

I separate all my PTO Shafts, give the tube, inside and out, a Good coating, of Fluid Film. Use it on my PTO Shaft, for my Snow Blower, and spray the PTO shaft, on the tractor, never had any problems, hooking up my PTO Shafts, Since I started using the Fluid Film.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

The PTO quick connects that bug me, are the ones that require one to pull back a collar while pushing forward the joint!   :huh:


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Any that have the collars should lock like the ones on the Deere balers so you your not fighting with the collar while trying to push them on.



Shetland Sheepdog said:


> The PTO quick connects that bug me, are the ones that require one to pull back a collar while pushing forward the joint!   :huh:


----------



## F350-6 (Mar 30, 2014)

rjmoses said:


> I watched it a couple of times and finally saw the pin. But I still think there might be a problem if you scalped some ground while shredding. I would think that pin would shear.
> 
> Ralph


Only if you're lucky. If you're like me, it would bend just enough to wedge in there and fuse the two pieces together ending up making them something for the scrap heap.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Yup to all the above! My Dads 2120 NH is a ball bag to attach the pto shaft on! That damned cover is always in the way and it is not at the correct height so it messes everything up... My Case/David Brown 1594 on the other hand is a dream to connect in every way! The visibility is outstanding to hook up stuff and has plenty of room to connect the hydraulics.
There is a lot to ne said about angles and pivot points NO DOUT! The hitch to pto dims make a huge difference WHEN turning!


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

slowzuki said:


> My two big concerns are post hole diggers and augers - both often run while the person is right there. I've looked into a hydraulic drive auger which adds the benefit of reverse too but haven't pull trigger.
> 
> I don't currently have a pto driven auger but I'm pretty careful at friends grain bin site. I've yelled at him for picking bits out of the swing away hopper with his fingers while it's running. The flighting was knocking his hand as he fished around.


Yeah, that IS pretty stupid... Not respecting an auger will earn you a new nickname-- "Stumpy"...

All we've got is an ancient Danuser post hole digger that had some weird ancient crane design made specifically to fit on a Ford 8N or Golden Jubilee tractor. Once the last one of them left the place, we sorta cobbled it onto the 6600 Ford, but it was a major PITA to hook up, so I ordered a new "universal" type Danuser crane/hitch for it and took it up the dealer to have them mount it, since they had to bore the holes in the box "ears" from tapered auto-style ball joints on the old crane to the regular 1" (IIRC) steel bar/pin used on the regular Danuser diggers sold for the last 3 decades or so... Works like a champ now...

Only thing I don't really like about it is that if you hit something, it busts a shear bolt and then you have to unscrew the auger out of the ground with a pipe wrench. Otherwise, never had a problem with it.

Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> The PTO quick connects that bug me, are the ones that require one to pull back a collar while pushing forward the joint!   :huh:


Yeah... those ARE a huge PITA...

Wish they'd make them with a "twist lock" to hold it back or something...

Later! OL J R


----------



## dougiewow57 (Nov 19, 2021)

IHCman said:


> I guess I don't see how it makes it that much easier to hook up.
> 
> Nothing more fun than trying to get that pto shaft to slide out and hook up when its -20 and the grease inside is stiff.


Use synthetic grease. Freezing and viscosity should not change with temperature.


----------

